# installer windows sans bootcamp



## wassuprockerv2 (1 Mai 2016)

bonjour,
j'essaye d'installer windows sans bootcamp.
question 1 : comment créer une clé bootable ? pour l'instant avec unetbootin ça marche pas, cd dans le terminal non plus.. (j'ai eu un succès mais il fallait avoir préparé une partition à l'avance.. et maintenant ça marche plus erreur "le pc doit être réparé").

basiquement je suppose qu'il me font le bon dossier efi pour lancer windows avec les bons scripts aussi dans windows 10. si ils y sont, il manque plus que le EFI 

mais pour l'instant les efi de unetbootin ou de base de l'iso r3 lancent mais avec erreur..

pourquoi sans bootcamp ? pour manipuler mais aussi parce que je peux pas, mon disque est sous linux bootcamp ne reconnait pas le disque interne comme il faut, et donc ne permet pas de créer une clé.

merci pour votre aide.. a cette heure peux etre ...

edit : mbp retina 13" early 2015 12,1 / sous linux et os x capitan


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2016)

wassuprockerv2 a dit:


> j'essaye d'installer windows sans bootcamp.


Pas possible, Boot Camp requiert que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné.


wassuprockerv2 a dit:


> pourquoi sans bootcamp ? pour manipuler mais aussi parce que je peux pas, mon disque est sous linux bootcamp ne reconnait pas le disque interne comme il faut, et donc ne permet pas de créer une clé.


Ben tu as quoi comme matériel ? Au lu de ton message, un PC ?


----------



## wassuprockerv2 (1 Mai 2016)

J'ai un macbook pro retina 13" early 2015, soit oui, un pc !
C'est pas impossible d'installer windows sans bootcamp. J'avais réussis à arrivé au menu c'est juste que j'avais pas préparé la partition et je ne sais quel couac a apparu entre temps.

Je peux préparer la partition en ntfs sous linux et lancer l'installeur sur une autre partition / sur une clé (ça serait le plus simple).
Je sais pas si windows a les drivers directement ou faut les ajouter, si oui : ou sont ils et comment les ajouter ?
a priori il faut juste modifier le dossier efi / boot, si quelqu'un installe boot camp sur une clé et qu'il me copie sont dossier ça devrait marcher ..

y a t il des gens qui s'y connaissent en mac ici ?

merci


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2016)

wassuprockerv2 a dit:


> J'ai un macbook pro retina 13" early 2015, soit oui, un pc !
> C'est pas impossible d'installer windows sans bootcamp. J'avais réussis à arrivé au menu c'est juste que j'avais pas préparé la partition et je ne sais quel couac a apparu entre temps.
> 
> Je peux préparer la partition en ntfs sous linux et lancer l'installeur sur une autre partition / sur une clé (ça serait le plus simple).
> ...


Au risque de me répéter avec un Mac, quel qu'il soit, il est impossible de faire une installation de Windows sans utiliser Assistant Boot Camp, de plus le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné.

Tu peux préparer ton disque dur dans le format que tu veux, ça ne fonctionnera pas, par contre tu risques de fiche le binz dans ton disque dur, car tu risques de te retrouver avec une partition bizarre et difficile à enlever, il faudra passer par le Terminal et des lignes de commande.

Tu ne connais strictement rien pour une installation, si tu t'amuses à vouloir modifier le boot EFI, tu risques de te retrouver avec un écran tout noir et toutes les peines du monde pour retrouver un OS X clean.

Je ne sais pas quelles sont tes sources, mais franchement laisse tomber.

La seule possibilité d'avoir une version de Windows dans un disque USB en Thunderbolt est d'avoir au préalable fait une installation propre en utilisant Assistant Boot Camp dans son disque dur interne non partitionné, puis de créer un fichier image avec WinClone que l'on clonera dans le SSD Thunderbolt.


----------



## wassuprockerv2 (1 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter avec un Mac, quel qu'il soit, il est impossible de faire une installation de Windows sans utiliser Assistant Boot Camp, de plus le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné.
> 
> Tu peux préparer ton disque dur dans le format que tu veux, ça ne fonctionnera pas, par contre tu risques de fiche le binz dans ton disque dur, car tu risques de te retrouver avec une partition bizarre et difficile à enlever, il faudra passer par le Terminal et des lignes de commande.
> 
> ...



le boot efi est très simple il y a un dossier par disque bootable faut arrêter de croire qu'on va casser sa machine avec des lignes de commandes. les cartes mère n'ont pas d'option sudo autodestruction ou sudo explosion. ya toujours moyen de récupérer. les seuls choses à ne pas faire c'est modifier les voltages etc sur les pwr mais c'est rarement faisable.


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2016)

Que dire de plus, fais donc ce que tu veux, mais avec Boot Camp.


----------



## michelmo (31 Août 2016)

Il est tout a fait possible de se passer de bootcamp,
gpt disk pour préparer une partition en ligne de commande
unboutin pour créer une clé usb bootable
Deamontool pour monter l'image iso de window 10

Vraiment rien de bien sorcier.

MacBook Pro early 2011 modifié en ssd, selon Apple Windows 10 non supporté.
Chez moi tout roule à merveilles sauf le son sur windows.


----------



## moderno31 (31 Août 2016)

Avec VMWare Fusion c'est tellement plus simple et moins la prise de tête avec votre Bootcamp....


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2016)

Tout dépend de ce que l'on veut faire : la virtualisation est simple et permet la simultanéité des systèmes mais réduit les performances, quand l'installation directe et le démarrage sur le système ainsi installé autorise des performances normales.

Il faut donc d'abord définir ses besoins et ensuite chercher la solution la plus appropriée : il n'y a pas qu'une seule réponse sur ce thème.


----------



## Nelson Gagné (3 Septembre 2016)

moderno31 a dit:


> Avec VMWare Fusion c'est tellement plus simple et moins la prise de tête avec votre Bootcamp....


Aussi avec Paralles


----------



## moderno31 (3 Septembre 2016)

Oui c'est vrai tu as raison.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2016)

Pendant qu'on y est : c'est pas beaucoup plus difficile avec VirtualBox, et c'est gratuit.

Mais, redisons-le : il faudrait surtout savoir ce que l'on compte faire avec le Ouinedoze avant de choisir la solution technique.


----------



## moderno31 (4 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Pendant qu'on y est : c'est pas beaucoup plus difficile avec VirtualBox, et c'est gratuit.


Effectivement. Jamais essayé, mais a bonne réputation.
Par contre, à mes yeux, la solution VM d'un OS Windows y compris serveur a répondu a tous mes besoins techniques.


----------

